# Blue Marlana 5/5 and 5/25



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

First two trips of 2014. Great to have the boat up and running again. Looking forward this summer season! Both trips were to the spur. Caught a few Mahi and wahoo. Here are the biggest fish.












Congrats to the crews in MBGFC. Some great catches this weekend!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wowzerz!!!!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Studs!!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

What a phin, over 50# that would have won some serious jack yesterday


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job Dave and Marlana . 2 very nice fish , congrats.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely Awesome. Nice work!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

impressive catch... thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super Trip!!!!!!


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice mahi! Heard you guys chatting Saturday night about a 250lb sword. Good fish to whom ever that was!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done Dave!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, those are some big beautiful fish right there.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome fish may I ask how what you were pulling


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> Awesome fish may I ask how what you were pulling


Thanks for the compliments everyone. The mahi weighed 52.4, and the wahoo was around 55 or so.

As far as our bait selection:

Marlana chooses the lures/baits. (I am not allowed to touch the spread)

I have no idea what she was pulling....sorry. I think the bull hit a mahi candy. The wahoo may have come off a balyhoo. 

If you see bait in the area (even a little) make sure you change it up until you get a bite. If you see a big fish, don't leave until you catch it! The spur was very slow the two times we fished there. We kept at it until we found a little life, then hit that little area hard!!

Marlana is ALWAYS changing things up in the cockpit, but my favorite natural bait is naked balyhoo. My favorite lures come from Makaira. (Justin Roper..Louisiana)


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fishes!


----------

